# Rosyjski ł



## jazyk

Dzień dobry,

dlaczego według transliteracji л w języku polskim się używa zawsze litery ł? Sądzę, że polski ł jest podobniejszy do angielskiego w a rosyjski л wcale nie brzmi jak angielski w.

Dziękuję z góry.


----------



## robin74

jazyk said:


> dlaczego według transliteracji л w języku polskim się używa zawsze litery ł?


Dlatego, że jest to w języku polskim dźwięk najbliższy rosyjskiemu л, nawet jeśli we współczesnej polszczyźnie brzmi zupełnie inaczej.


----------



## BezierCurve

Dokladnie. Tylko zmiekczone *л* przedstawiane jest jako *l* w polskim, a zachowanie takiego podzialu na *l* i *ł* pozwala uniknac niescislosci przy transliteracji w druga strone i wyglada na to, ze Rosjanie rowniez akceptuja taka transliteracje, zobacz np. tutaj.


----------



## robin74

Tak jeszcze na marginesie - są różne standardy transliteracji i na przykład w (słownikowo obowiązującej) normie PN-ISO 9-2000 л jest zawsze transliterowane jako l, a nie ł. W transkrypcji natomiast rzeczywiście л się czasem oddaje przez ł, a czasem przez l, w zależności od tego, czy w rosyjskim występuje zmiękczenie, czy nie, jak już zauważył BezierCurve.


----------



## jazyk

> W transkrypcji natomiast rzeczywiście л się czasem oddaje przez ł, a czasem przez l, w zależności od tego, czy w rosyjskim występuje zmiękczenie, czy nie, jak już zauważył BezierCurve.


Nie wiem, częstokrotnie widziałem Besłan.


----------



## BezierCurve

No właśnie, *л* w B(i)esłanie _nie jest_ zmiękczone (bezpośrednio po nim jest *a*) dlatego w transkrypcji przedstawiane jest jako *ł*. 

Gdyby po *л* występował np. znak miękki  (*ь*), je (*e*), i (*и*) etc., wtedy polskim odpowiednikiem byłoby *l*. Porównaj:

Бес*л*ан -> B(i)es*ł*an (twarde)
То*л*стой -> To*ł*stoj (twarde)
---
*Ле*нинград -> *L*eningrad (zmiękczone)
резу*ль*тат -> riezu*l*tat (zmiękczone)


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Dokladnie. Tylko zmiekczone *л* przedstawiane jest jako *l* w polskim, a zachowanie takiego podzialu na *l* i *ł* pozwala uniknac niescislosci przy transliteracji w druga strone i wyglada na to, ze Rosjanie rowniez akceptuja taka transliteracje, zobacz np. tutaj.


To o czym tu piszesz to nie transliteracja tylko transkrypcja. Przy transliteracji uzywa sie tylko L w przypadku zarówno twardego jak i miekkiego rosyjskiego L.


----------



## BezierCurve

Rzeczywiście, transkrypcja.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> Dzień dobry,
> 
> dlaczego według transliteracji л w języku polskim się używa zawsze litery ł? Sądzę, że polski ł jest podobniejszy do angielskiego w a rosyjski л wcale nie brzmi jak angielski w.
> 
> Dziękuję z góry.


 
To zależy z pozycji jakiego języka się to rozważa. Dla Polaków brzmią one bardzo podobnie. 
Dla Anglika ”cz” i ”ć” są nie do odróżnienia, co znowu jest niepojęte dla Polaków. Poza tym Polskie ”ł” i angielskie ”w” nie są identyczne


----------

